# HR-10-250 as a ATSC Tuner post FEB 09' no DrcTv service



## antitorque (Dec 10, 2008)

Hello,

I have two old HR10-250's with no service. With February around the corner, I was thinking of using the 2 ATSC tuners in these units to power my old NTSC tuner tube TV's. A bonus would be I would have 2 tuners with a buffer. But I can't get past the connect to Sat Service screen. Is there a way to bypass this and use the OTA tuners to watch local ABC, NBC, CBS, etc. without have a DirecTV service and connecting to a dish??

Thanks Much.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

Press the "Tivo" button on the remote or front panel to bypass this step and get you to the Tivo menu. Realize that you'll have no Guide Data for these channels.


----------



## rolybert (Oct 1, 2008)

litzdog911 said:


> Press the "Tivo" button on the remote or front panel to bypass this step and get you to the Tivo menu. Realize that you'll have no Guide Data for these channels.


Unfortunatly this renders a dvr useless except for watching and recording live tv. I don't think you can even set up a manual recording based on channel and time IE: set it to record your local Fox on Sunday at 8:00 pm without a dvr subscription.

HMM!! Without a sub can you even record shows (live) to the NP list?


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Nope, you need a sub to even manually record.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

Of course, the original poster didn't ask about recording anything. Just using it for Live TV.


----------



## antitorque (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks for responses. Pressing the Tivo button takes you to the Tivo menu where you can watch old Recodings of "Now Playing List" but if you press LiveTV or Watch Live TV it goes to the Finding Satellite signal page, then it gives up after a few, but still no OTA viewing. I can't find a way around it. I was figuring my answer would have to come in some kind of backdoor hack. 

Thanks


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

You have to redo satellite setup to say antenna-only.


----------



## zelda0816 (Dec 8, 2008)

antitorque said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have two old HR10-250's with no service. With February around the corner,
> 
> Thanks Much.


 Does this mean that past after february, the HR10-250 will not be able to receive any channels or information?


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

No, it means that they will serve as standard-def DirecTV DVRs with ATSC OTA ability.


----------



## BNut (Dec 18, 2008)

stevel said:


> No, it means that they will serve as standard-def DirecTV DVRs with ATSC OTA ability.


ACK! So this is why DirectTV sent me an email and voicemail saying my current HD receivers wouldn't work for HD?!?! (Even though they currently work just fine for HD channels) I have a HR10-250 and really old Hughes HTL-HD receiver (no DVR).

Guess I need to find some posts with more info on this switchover. :\


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

The HR10 will record HD from its ATSC tuner and the HTL-HD will work with OTA as well. In fact the HTL doesn't need to be active on the account in order to tune HD OTA.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

BNut said:


> ACK! So this is why DirectTV sent me an email and voicemail saying my current HD receivers wouldn't work for HD?!?! (Even though they currently work just fine for HD channels) I have a HR10-250 and really old Hughes HTL-HD receiver (no DVR).


Yes, this is why. In fact, your receivers receive fewer HD channels than they did in the past, and in the next month or so, will stop receiving all HD from DirecTV as DirecTV completes its switchover to MPEG4.


----------



## BNut (Dec 18, 2008)

Steve and Jim,

You guys are great! I really appreciate all the information ya'll have provided me!

Part of my confusion is I just purchased an HDTV this week so I was not aware what HD channels were previously available. I also don't pay the $10 HD Package fee so I thought the reason I could see HDNET was either by luck or some temporary promo thing they do where they give you free access to premium channels for a short period.

Take care,
Brian


----------

